# WHV to find Sponsor?



## Unhappy (Jan 4, 2017)

Is there anyone on the Forum who has gone to Australia (either over the one or two years allowed on the 417 Visa) and managed to find a Sponsor?

My occupation is on the CSOL but I have also heard that the Skills Select thing is not a viable proposition. I think people who are on the SOL could certainly find a sponsor this way but not so for the 'lesser' qualifications.

I qualify for a 186 or 187 or 457 but it would be absolutely DEVASTATING to go there on a WHV and not be successful in my attempts to find a sponsor.

Any feedback would be welcome.


----------



## eddie tattersall (Feb 21, 2015)

hi there, i came out to australia on a working holiday visa and founda sponsor whilei was here.
i had fallen in love with an aussie in the u.k and her visa had expired so she had to return home, wehad only been together a short time so the WHV was the only option to come out here. 
i found a sponsor in 3 months i suppose it depends what your job is and where you look. 
good luck with it though it is possible.


----------



## Unhappy (Jan 4, 2017)

Thank you SO much Eddie. I really appreciate that you took the time to answer. It's disheartening to check-in and see over 90 'views' with no replies or advice and it makes you feel even more alone in the quest to get to Aus.
I am happy that things worked out for you and to know that there are success stories.

Kind regards,


----------



## highway (Jan 15, 2017)

I am an agriculturelist and need a 402 visa sponsor company. Please can i get a company here or someone to link me up?


----------



## Unhappy (Jan 4, 2017)

Hello Highway,

You have posted your thread into a topic of mine by mistake. Yes you chose the correct category (Jobs and Work) when you made your initial selection but once you have opened that up, you then need to start your OWN 'Thread' for the general populace to see.

Regards.


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

I went WHV1, WHV2, 457 (management consultant), 820/801 now in progress.

So yes it is possible . As anywhere it depends on your skills and experience. If you are good at what you do and there are openings in the market it shouldn't be too hard to find a 457 sponsor.

I would be inclined to take the WHV for a year and do exactly that work and holiday have a look round and work out if you even want to move here..


----------



## Unhappy (Jan 4, 2017)

Thank you for taking the time to reply. It is good to know that there ARE success stories out there.

Regards,


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

Unhappy said:


> Thank you for taking the time to reply. It is good to know that there ARE success stories out there.
> 
> Regards,


Plenty of them, I have come across quite a few people that have either gone from WHV to 457 or WHV to 820 after falling in love here .

Best of luck!


----------

